# Birds of Rockport



## ShutterGuy93 (Dec 17, 2017)

I put my new camera to work the other day capturing the beauty of our local wildlife. I hope you guy like these, let me know what all of you think.


----------



## brickbat (Mar 22, 2017)

*birds of rockport*

wow,

really nice.

brickbat


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabulous photos. If I might ask, what brand and model camera and lens were you using?


----------



## ShutterGuy93 (Dec 17, 2017)

I use a Cannon 5D mark IV with a 70-200mm IS 2.8 lens and a 2X Teleconverter


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

ShutterGuy93 said:


> I use a Cannon 5D mark IV with a 70-200mm IS 2.8 lens and a 2X Teleconverter


I can see the difference in the quality of the photos.


----------

